# Tegu Hide/Basking spot idea



## Wooly (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought I would show my hide/basking spot to those that might want any ideas for a great inexpensive hide. The hides temps are about 75-78 degrees and the top part which is the basking spot is about 105-109 degrees. Its two bricks high on each side (39cents each) and one plan flat concrete slab (79cents). I just dug a little bit underneath the concrete slab so he could have some room and get used to it. Both my tegus love it.









This is better if the tegu is a hatchling or under 6 month old cause of the size of the space underneath the concrete slab. I'm going to try and use something similar when my tegu gets bigger and I when I get my bigger cage soon.


----------



## Markie (Dec 9, 2008)

Great idea! I've been wanting to build something up in my turtle's cage with bricks like that.. guess I will have to do that with my tegu too!


----------



## Wooly (Dec 9, 2008)

He will love it for sure.


----------

